# which breed



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello. I'm looking for some advice. I am after buying a puppy. My family were interested in a border collie. I'm not concerned about the level of activity and attention that a collie would need but I am unsure as to whether or not a collie would be able to integrate into the household with other pets as they have a tendency to heard. We have two cats. The type of puppy that I would like is a Samoyed. I've always liked them and they are very friendly with people etc. The problem here is that I can't find a young puppy advertised that doesn't cost an arm and a leg, except in the south. I am in the north west. Primarily, this dog will be a companion for my 9 year old son. He is very active which is why a collie would suit him. In fact he is as demanding as a collie, as the sofa will bear witness lol He plays with a few, at the allotment; collies not sofas. Does anyone with experience know of a good reasonably priced breed which is generally good around children and other animals? Or does anyone have any advice about collies around other pets (cats)? Or do you know where I can buy a Samoyed within reasonable distance from the north west, which won't cost an arm and a leg but would be a safe purchase? I've seen these puppies advertised for £200-£400 in the south but £850 in the north.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would think that if you got a young Collie & it was intent on herding your cats, the cats would soon teach the Collie to respect their space (a swipe or two to the nose) & the dog would leave them be.

As for Samoyeds, have you tried the Kennel Club for breeders up here?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I think you might be setting yourself up for failure with a high energy dog if you're expecting your 9 year old to bear the brunt of the responsibility for exercise. A 9 year old isn't going to want to walk him for 2 hours when it's p*ssing it down.

Lots of collies and collie-a-likes in rescues needing homes if you're really serious about offering plenty of exercise and regular training or agility classes.

Collies are working dogs, and pet homes really need to make a huge effort to keep them both physically and mentally exercised. Most people think they can do it, and then find out it's a lot harder than they thought.

I'd not personally go for a collie unless I was home all day and willing to commit to agility and 2 hours plus a day walking it.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Have you even considered the grooming that a Samoyed requires?


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I would think that if you got a young Collie & it was intent on herding your cats, the cats would soon teach the Collie to respect their space (a swipe or two to the nose) & the dog would leave them be.
> 
> As for Samoyeds, have you tried the Kennel Club for breeders up here?


Thanks. I'm still seriously considering a collie. Are you saying that you think it could well work with a collie? (Probably a dumb question) The collies that i am looking at are from a farm. 








No I haven't tried kc. I've seen reference to it and it's certificates. I was pointed to a breeder in chorley by a samoyed rescue organisation but their prices start at £850. I'm assuming that kc registered is a good thing then and not just. Am I right?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

£200-400 for a sammy is a price that should have you asking what is wrong with them. They are most likely to be badly bred and be from poorly vetted and over bred mothers/parents. With breeders that couldnt care less about their health or welfare.

What you save on the dogs price now you will likely lose many times over on possible resulting health issues...with the added bonus of having your and your childs heart ripped apart on seeing a dog you now love suffer.

I will recommend what I always recommend, find a rescue dog, in a foster home where possible, that you and your son can meet. You know far better who they are "as people" before you take them home. 

Otherwise have you considered a gundog breed such as a spaniel/spaniel cross or even a Nova scotia duck tolling retriever (spaniel size, but be aware of the noise levels possible when excited) Gundogs tend to be very active...but less insanely so.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

cbreakenridge said:


> Have you even considered the grooming that a Samoyed requires?


I have considered that and the fact they are not as adaptable to hot weather.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> I think you might be setting yourself up for failure with a high energy dog if you're expecting your 9 year old to bear the brunt of the responsibility for exercise. A 9 year old isn't going to want to walk him for 2 hours when it's p*ssing it down.
> 
> Lots of collies and collie-a-likes in rescues needing homes if you're really serious about offering plenty of exercise and regular training or agility classes.
> 
> ...


This is my concern too. i'm not saying that my son would bare the brunt but that it would make a good companion. I am prepared to be a responsible owner aswell. We do spend allot of time outdoors.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

I would consider other breeds that are good with other pets.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Kare said:


> £200-400 for a sammy is a price that should have you asking what is wrong with them. They are most likely to be badly bred and be from poorly vetted and over bred mothers/parents. With breeders that couldnt care less about their health or welfare.
> 
> What you save on the dogs price now you will likely lose many times over on possible resulting health issues...with the added bonus of having your and your childs heart ripped apart on seeing a dog you now love suffer.
> 
> ...


I did consider cocker spaniels. I'll have another look in to them and other gundogs. I have the issue of the cats aswell, to consider.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Kare said:


> £200-400 for a sammy is a price that should have you asking what is wrong with them. They are most likely to be badly bred and be from poorly vetted and over bred mothers/parents. With breeders that couldnt care less about their health or welfare.
> 
> What you save on the dogs price now you will likely lose many times over on possible resulting health issues...with the added bonus of having your and your childs heart ripped apart on seeing a dog you now love suffer.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that. The Nova scotia duck tolling retriever looks like it might tick all the boxes. But where to by one, if I decide?


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Look here The Toller Club Of Great Britain - Breed Club For The Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I have had golden retrievers and english setters with cats when we used to breed them. I currently have a patterdale but i would never recommend them as a first dog or the light hearted lol. Jack russels on speed is the way i describe them.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Springers make great family dogs too, generally very gentle (although excitable) good with other pets, lovely to go walking with as they are eager to please and therefore do as they're told as a rule. Plus they're a very sensible size, not big enough to pull/knock you over, not so small you have to carry them over `puddles.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Thank you very much for you're replies. Having considered the practicalities and everyone's advice, I'm leaning towards either labrador retriever or springer spaniel. Does that sound good?(still like the Samoyeds though)


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

cazcolecarter said:


> Springers make great family dogs too, generally very gentle (although excitable) good with other pets, lovely to go walking with as they are eager to please and therefore do as they're told as a rule. Plus they're a very sensible size, not big enough to pull/knock you over, not so small you have to carry them over `puddles.


 
Clearly you have never seen a springer from working lines! We have had working springers before and they are bloody nutters, would never recommend one as a family pet due to the high energy levels. They also have quite a high prey/flush drive and are smart enough to get the upper hand if owners dont know what they are doing. I wouldnt say they make a good 1st dog at all


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

both springers and collies are incredibly energetic breeds, collies in particular are very clever and take alot of stimulation, any working breed is going to be a handful, be careful with your choice do a lot of research speak to people that keep them already, my fiance had a collie and it was a nightmare, really hard work.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I have a springer spaniel cross border collie and she is a loony and never tires out, Shes 7 now and still as mad


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

girlsnotgray said:


> Clearly you have never seen a springer from working lines! We have had working springers before and they are bloody nutters, would never recommend one as a family pet due to the high energy levels. They also have quite a high prey/flush drive and are smart enough to get the upper hand if owners dont know what they are doing. I wouldnt say they make a good 1st dog at all


No, I haven't, All the springers I had growing up were intended as pets. I would say they * are* a good first dog. Provided, like any dog, that they are properly trained which can be done by anyone with a bit of common sense and patience. Certainly the 'easiest' breed i've ever owned


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> I have a springer spaniel cross border collie and she is a loony and never tires out, Shes 7 now and still as mad


:lol2: I had one called Alvin growing up, I was very young but I do remember him, he was black and white, collie markings but freckly nose. His fur was soft, long and wavy like a springer though. He used to run like a nutter when we took him out but he always did exactly as he was told and was apparantly very tolerant of me as a toddler. Miss him


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

krytes said:


> Thank you very much for you're replies. Having considered the practicalities and everyone's advice, I'm leaning towards either labrador retriever or springer spaniel. Does that sound good?(still like the Samoyeds though)


I would definitely recommend a labrador. My family have had one for about 10 years now, I was 10 when we got him, and I have a brother and sister who were both a few years younger. Our lab is so calm and gentle, perfect family dog. Since then my nan has two labs, the older one is again very calm and gentle. The younger one is quite bouncy, but she is well behaved, quite clever I think for a lab! Tbh I can't recommend these enough, such loving dogs.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What about a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> What about a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?


cocker spaniel, i think. but where from in the area.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> cocker spaniel, i think. but where from in the area.


Again, either check with the Kennel Club for breeders in the area, or ask them for the nearest Cocker rescue.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

i would recomend a labrador i have two, they are great with kids and all other pets they are lovely natured you couldn't go wrong with one:flrt: my 3 year old son loves them both and they love him and my youngest is just 10 months and both the dogs are great with her they are so gentle but playful at the same time i grew up with labs hense why i wanted one of my own when i got my own place but then ended up with two:gasp: 
i wouldn't change them for the world:flrt:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Take a look on the KC website for information re breeds that might suit your lifestyle, what health tests are recommended and finally breeders/clubs etc that you could contact. 

Many breeds have their own rescue/welfare so even if you don't want to buy you can contact a club sec to see if there are any rescues around the country. Just to point out dogs in breed specific rescue aren't necessarily one's breed by a show breeder, few breed clubs don't help with their own breed regardless of where/how it was bred.

Kennel Club Online Services


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Again, either check with the Kennel Club for breeders in the area, or ask them for the nearest Cocker rescue.


It's driving me round the bend. I'm still being pushed to get a collie. Seems that like everything else in lancashire, you can't find what you want or people over value it. What is it with us. I thought it was those on the other side of the pennines that were supposed to be dim. lol I'm loosing patience.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i have a male collie dog hes coming up 3 in june off working parents hes very hyper and altho am lucky as have a few feilds near by and also the famious arthers seat in edinburgh a 5 min walk from me hes still a handfull

he lives with a cat and is constantly watching her not in a bad way but where she gos he gos 


he can also be snappy with strangers and other dogs and i have heard from afew other people that border collies can be like this 

if i was you i would look for a nice collie cross not as hyper or nippy and make realy nice dogs/pets unless your looking for a pure breed 

also try checking local rescue places there are so many dogs in need of a home and some heinz 57 dogs are realy nice theres also alot of younger dogs in rescues now as well


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

cazcolecarter said:


> :lol2: I had one called Alvin growing up, I was very young but I do remember him, he was black and white, collie markings but freckly nose. His fur was soft, long and wavy like a springer though. He used to run like a nutter when we took him out but he always did exactly as he was told and was apparantly very tolerant of me as a toddler. Miss him


Like this


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> i have a male collie dog hes coming up 3 in june off working parents hes very hyper and altho am lucky as have a few feilds near by and also the famious arthers seat in edinburgh a 5 min walk from me hes still a handfull
> 
> he lives with a cat and is constantly watching her not in a bad way but where she gos he gos
> 
> ...


what does the cat think about it. Please. Did you have the cat first? Did the dog change it's temperament or make it less affectionate towards you.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

shes fine he was brought up from tiny with my cats mother (my mum owners the mum) and so met my cat when she was days old she realy does not care atall that he follows her everywhere but i have found with my collie that he follows me about and listens more to me even tho he was bought for the oh he likes me better and gets jelous over the cat if i pay her any attension at all


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> It's driving me round the bend. I'm still being pushed to get a collie. Seems that like everything else in lancashire, you can't find what you want or people over value it. What is it with us. I thought it was those on the other side of the pennines that were supposed to be dim. lol I'm loosing patience.


:lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

i noticed you added to your post the cats temperment never changed at all but then she was brought up with him from birth they are nice dogs but cat be a pain hes walked about 4 or 5 hours a day and still runs about the house mad with collies you realy need to be doing agilaty or something with them to keep them happy 

luckly i have a few friends with horses and he comes with me when am out riding so gets alot of excercise


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

*Cocker Spaniel Club Rescue*

Lancashire
The contact details are listed below. 
Please take note of any specified times to call that may be included as part of the details. 
Breed Rescue 

*Contact Information*
Betty Stopforth
Lancashire

01257 424436


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> *Cocker Spaniel Club Rescue*
> 
> Lancashire
> The contact details are listed below.
> ...


Thank you loads. Everyone has been very supportive in persisting with me over this descision. I'll give her a call tomorrow.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> i noticed you added to your post the cats temperment never changed at all but then she was brought up with him from birth they are nice dogs but cat be a pain hes walked about 4 or 5 hours a day and still runs about the house mad with collies you realy need to be doing agilaty or something with them to keep them happy
> 
> luckly i have a few friends with horses and he comes with me when am out riding so gets alot of excercise


I'll give it serious consideration.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> *Cocker Spaniel Club Rescue*
> 
> Lancashire
> The contact details are listed below.
> ...


Nice one Shell! 

Also, when I worked Pets At Home (spits) there used to be a booklet behind the till of all the breed rescues in the UK. Not sure if they still run that scheme though.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Nice one Shell!
> 
> Also, when I worked Pets At Home (spits) there used to be a booklet behind the till of all the breed rescues in the UK. Not sure if they still run that scheme though.


I'll check it out but I won't spit last week i went in and grilled them about the reptiles they might be getting. Like who's going to be responsible for the husbandry and stuff. I'll be keeping a close eye on that one. They'll end up banning me from the shop if they don't get it right.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> I'll check it out but I won't spit last week i went in and grilled them about the reptiles they might be getting. Like who's going to be responsible for the husbandry and stuff. I'll be keeping a close eye on that one. They'll end up banning me from the shop if they don't get it right.


Which store? The Preston store has reptiles in now.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Which store? The Preston store has reptiles in now.


the blackpool store


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> the blackpool store


Ah right, I havent been to the Blackpool store for years


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right, I havent been to the Blackpool store for years


they may or may not be getting them but they do have a nice selection of dead crickets and locusts.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> they may or may not be getting them but they do have a nice selection of dead crickets and locusts.


:lol2:
I got some locusts for my chameleon & marmosets from the Preston store the other week & I was suprised that the bugs were actually not bad.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2:
> I got some locusts for my chameleon & marmosets from the Preston store the other week & I was suprised that the bugs were actually not bad.


I thought you did your own live food


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> I thought you did your own live food


That was when me & my other half owned a pet shop, but we dont own it anymore so its back to buying elsewhere.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Bought a collie in the end. She is 8 weeks old. Very clever, very sweet. I think this will work well. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Very pretty : victory:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

krytes said:


> they may or may not be getting them but they do have a nice selection of dead crickets and locusts.


Its a national standard across all stores i think mate


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

krytes said:


> Bought a collie in the end. She is 8 weeks old. Very clever, very sweet. I think this will work well. Thanks again for all your input.
> image
> image



awwww!!! she's gorgeous. if she's anything like our collie you will never regret it, very clever, verrrry loyal, and probably won't leave your son's side even when he wants her to bugger off! ferris is surgically attached to my husband!!! (i drew the 'nutty gsd' straw!)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> Bought a collie in the end. She is 8 weeks old. Very clever, very sweet. I think this will work well. Thanks again for all your input.
> image
> image


Bonny dog mate. Good luck!


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

stunning pup but make sure she gets vet checked them back legs dont look to good may just be the picture but she looks like she has weak back legs


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought that but they look fine in the first pic so I think it's just the way she's standing, plus Krytes is a lot of things but 'stupid' is not one of them, i'm sure he checked her thoroughly before taking her home


----------



## clob91 (Jul 29, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> stunning pup but make sure she gets vet checked them back legs dont look to good may just be the picture but she looks like she has weak back legs


would have to agree, looks like she standing quite wobbly and avoiding standing properly. Make sure she's ok.

looks like a lovely little pup. She looks like she has a lot of character


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

adamntitch said:


> stunning pup but make sure she gets vet checked them back legs dont look to good may just be the picture but she looks like she has weak back legs


she's very lively and 'bouncy'. running around allot. I think she just needs plenty of play 'exercise'. Her poos are something that I'm going to mention . She does a stool in the morning but later when she's been playing out she does a squishy one. I'm thinking it's probably the excitement and adjustment. The breeder originally suggested one meal of scrambled egg without milk and salt for a few days to help her stomach settle after the journey home and change in environment etc. I have a good vet. I'll have him look at the back legs and everything when she goes for her second vaccination (unless her stomach doesn't settle, in the next few days). I think it might be the photo though. She came with pedigree papers and other stuff and she has lots of toys now and a big ,cage, to sleep in at night. A good thing though, she insists on weeing in the litter tray already and tells us when she wants to poo. So feel lucky there.
To be honest. I just thought that the legs were puppy legs. But here are some other pictures so that people can judge whether or not they still think that the legs or hips might be weak, if they would be so kind.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

krytes said:


> The breeder originally suggested one meal of scrambled egg without milk and salt for a few days to help her stomach settle after the journey home and change in environment etc.


 
I hate when breeders suggest scrambled eggs as a meal for dogs. Try and get the pup onto a good quality dry dog kibble as soon as you can. They are usually quite keen on getting a good crunch and it's miles better for them. They will poo less often and it won't be squishy. lol.

Edited to say: she looks beautiful btw. Hope you have lots of fun with her! Has she got a name yet?


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

She's edible :2thumb:


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

get a boxer! im biased tho :lol2:

EDIT: just saw you went with a collie, cute pup


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Darklas said:


> I hate when breeders suggest scrambled eggs as a meal for dogs. Try and get the pup onto a good quality dry dog kibble as soon as you can. They are usually quite keen on getting a good crunch and it's miles better for them. They will poo less often and it won't be squishy. lol.
> 
> Edited to say: she looks beautiful btw. Hope you have lots of fun with her! Has she got a name yet?


Zoey's the name. Chewing's the game. She's on Purina beta, there's probably better but she was already on it and I'm told not to change it because it will mess with her digestive system too much being that it's not long since she was on milk.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

very cute pup :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A lot of breeds look awkward with their legs when puppies, & they just seem to grow into them. I don't think there is much to worry about there. Just watch how she moves - if she is wobbly or strangely ungainly, have her checked out. :2thumb:


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

i know alot of people will dissagree with this but a staffy puppy would be a good choice imo they are good family gogs if treated right


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kingball said:


> i know alot of people will dissagree with this but a staffy puppy would be a good choice imo they are good family gogs if treated right


Staffordshire Bull Terriers are known for their great temperaments with kids, infact they have the nickname of nanny dog.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> A lot of breeds look awkward with their legs when puppies, & they just seem to grow into them. I don't think there is much to worry about there. Just watch how she moves - if she is wobbly or strangely ungainly, have her checked out. :2thumb:


thanks.


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

krytes said:


> Thanks. I'm still seriously considering a collie. Are you saying that you think it could well work with a collie? (Probably a dumb question) The collies that i am looking at are from a farm.
> image
> No I haven't tried kc. I've seen reference to it and it's certificates. I was pointed to a breeder in chorley by a samoyed rescue organisation but their prices start at £850. I'm assuming that kc registered is a good thing then and not just. Am I right?


hi we brought a border collie from a farm (even though 9 years ago lol) and he is hyperactive and runs at the electrical stuff like the hoover and thing but its only funny and he can also be calm to me hes just like a normal dog except a funny loving character and we also have a cat and another dog both witch we got after him and hes okay with it but we have to take him on a walk sometimes 3 times a day ( in holidays) 2 times a day on school
EDIT: jus saw yor collie shes very nice


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

beardie&crestielover said:


> hi we brought a border collie from a farm (even though 9 years ago lol) and he is hyperactive and runs at the electrical stuff like the hoover and thing but its only funny and he can also be calm to me hes just like a normal dog except a funny loving character and we also have a cat and another dog both witch we got after him and hes okay with it but we have to take him on a walk sometimes 3 times a day ( in holidays) 2 times a day on school
> EDIT: jus saw yor collie shes very nice


It's total anarchy but i'm under control. lol


----------



## sammy1989 (Feb 2, 2010)

my mam had a engilsh springer spaniel and she loves to go out and play she is 9-10 yrs old now and wont stop playing with her ball she loves the water and is quite in the house too, the cocker spaniel we have she is nuts when out side she dont play with the ball she didnt like puddes she would go off and smell the flowers and stuff and she is sooo soft and she is a mammy girl and she loves to sleep and play in the house with her teddy too they both great dogs with kids and dont mind u pulling at them and cuddling them werll owers dont, and i have a jack russell x staff and she is 4months old and wants to play and at them mo she is training but she wants to play with the spaniels all the time.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I would think that if you got a young Collie & it was intent on herding your cats, the cats would soon teach the Collie to respect their space (a swipe or two to the nose) & the dog would leave them be.
> 
> As for Samoyeds, have you tried the Kennel Club for breeders up here?


 You bloody *hypocrite*.You called Cesar Millan all the names but you advocate beating a dog on the most sensitive part of it's body? Nobody should ever hit a dog on the nose. Try smacking yourself in the nose, then when your eyes stop watering and the pain subsides,think about what you suggested.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> You bloody *hypocrite*.You called Cesar Millan all the names but you advocate beating a dog on the most sensitive part of it's body? Nobody should ever hit a dog on the nose. Try smacking yourself in the nose, then when your eyes stop watering and the pain subsides,think about what you suggested.


Oh dear. I think he was talking in short about the relationships between dogs and cats and from what I've seen dogs and dogs. I think he was saying that a cat would assert itself if necessary and not just be the victim. He wasn't advocating a human beating a dog.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

LOL yes I think there's some confusion there pmsl!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> You bloody *hypocrite*.You called Cesar Millan all the names but you advocate beating a dog on the most sensitive part of it's body? Nobody should ever hit a dog on the nose. Try smacking yourself in the nose, then when your eyes stop watering and the pain subsides,think about what you suggested.


_Im_ a hypocrite?!?!?! Says the person who branded everyone who ever ate at a fast food restraunt a fat lazy inbred chav, but who posted the other week that she had a Mc Donalds on one of her jaunts around the village!!!

I was stating that the cat will teach the dog to respect its space after a couple of swipes to the nose! I do not ever condone the physical punishment that some people would use, such as shock collars!!! :devil:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> Oh dear. I think he was talking in short about the relationships between dogs and cats and from what I've seen dogs and dogs. I think he was saying that a cat would assert itself if necessary and not just be the victim. He wasn't advocating a human beating a dog.


Exactly, thanks mate! Have you met Fenwoman? She emerges from under her bridge every so often....


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> _Im_ a hypocrite?!?!?! Says the person who branded everyone who ever ate at a fast food restraunt a fat lazy inbred chav, but who posted the other week that she had a Mc Donalds on one of her jaunts around the village!!!
> 
> I was stating that the cat will teach the dog to respect its space after a couple of swipes to the nose! I do not ever condone the physical punishment that some people would use, such as shock collars!!! :devil:


theres a difference between someone whacking a dog on the nose and a cat swiping them surely


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*collies*

I grew up with a border collie.He rounded everything up including people and stalked inanimate objects that appeared animal like such as fur hats.He never hurt anything though and we had lots of animals including two cats.It did make me realise that they would never be the breed for me with all that energy but there's no doubting their intelligence.Lovely puppy.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

hahaha!!! this is gonna get good. i just know it. now where's my comfy chair and popcorn? :whistling2:


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Sooo. Am I allowed to move her by the scruff of her neck like her mother would do, if she's up to something that I don't want her to be up to?


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

krytes said:


> Sooo. Am I allowed to move her by the scruff of her neck like her mother would do, if she's up to something that I don't want her to be up to?


i wouldn't recommend it, i'd suggest making a loud clappy noise to distract her and say no, then for example if she's was chewing something she shouldn't have been, give her something she can chew (eg a toy)


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

shoreset said:


> i wouldn't recommend it, i'd suggest making a loud clappy noise to distract her and say no, then for example if she's was chewing something she shouldn't have been, give her something she can chew (eg a toy)


My concern about clapping is that people clap for a variety of reasons, which might cause confusion. I do distract her with a toy, for the best part. However, it doesn't always work. Whereas, it seems that if I lightly grip the scruff of her neck whilst lifting her from underneath, she seems to get the message. Some books recommend this approach as it is what the mother would do. I'm not suggesting that i would plainly pick her up by the scruff of her neck. Another thing that I am doing, if I am stood in front of her and she is being defiant is making a gruff ahem sound (lol) whilst stepping forward.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

krytes said:


> My concern about clapping is that people clap for a variety of reasons, which might cause confusion. I do distract her with a toy, for the best part. However, it doesn't always work. Whereas, it seems that if I lightly grip the scruff of her neck whilst lifting her from underneath, she seems to get the message. Some books recommend this approach as it is what the mother would do. I'm not suggesting that i would plainly pick her up by the scruff of her neck. Another thing that I am doing, if I am stood in front of her and she is being defiant is making a gruff ahem sound (lol) whilst stepping forward.


Try clicking your fingers mabey? We click our fingers to get ours attention and it seems to work much better than voice commands, especially if they are further away.


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

krytes said:


> My concern about clapping is that people clap for a variety of reasons, which might cause confusion. I do distract her with a toy, for the best part. However, it doesn't always work. Whereas, it seems that if I lightly grip the scruff of her neck whilst lifting her from underneath, she seems to get the message. Some books recommend this approach as it is what the mother would do. I'm not suggesting that i would plainly pick her up by the scruff of her neck. Another thing that I am doing, if I am stood in front of her and she is being defiant is making a gruff ahem sound (lol) whilst stepping forward.


the clapping isn't the telling off it's a distraction to get her attention, just as touching her scruff would be, also pulling her scruff could then be confusing in the same way when she goes to the vets and has to have jabs in the back of her neck. 

or you could just just look/sound like a wally and make some odd noise instead of clapping, with my GSD kai I sort of growl at him.go argh


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

I didn't think of it that way though pulling her scruff appears to reassure her in a way (does that sound stupid). I did try both clapping and clicking my fingers today. The clap distracted her at one time but i couldn't click loud enough. I think I'll try to use them all depending on the circumstances. Just to reiterate. I'm not pulling her scruff with vigour, just gently to motion that she must move in a certain direction. I've also tried the pinning her flat thing and staring down at her, when she gets too big for her boots; nipping at hands and ankles and other challenging behaviour. Again it's not done in an aggressive or overly forceful way and she seems to calm down when i do it. Once she's calm, she'll lick my hand then get praise. Then she'll go about her merry business creating puddles in the garden. The cats met her today. One took the high ground and hissed at her. She got the message and both her and the cats then relaxed. So it all seems good, so far. Even though it's tiring. It's worse than having a toddler and I've got to remember to be consistent about the way I do things; little things like walking through doors and feeding order.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Exactly, thanks mate! Have you met Fenwoman? She emerges from under her bridge every so often....


Oops! did I walk into something?:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> _Im_ a hypocrite?!?!?! Says the person who branded everyone who ever ate at a fast food restraunt a fat lazy inbred chav, but who posted the other week that she had a Mc Donalds on one of her jaunts around the village!!!
> 
> I was stating that the cat will teach the dog to respect its space after a couple of swipes to the nose! I do not ever condone the physical punishment that some people would use, such as shock collars!!! :devil:


Ah. Things become clearer...


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

krytes said:


> I didn't think of it that way though pulling her scruff appears to reassure her in a way (does that sound stupid). I did try both clapping and clicking my fingers today. The clap distracted her at one time but i couldn't click loud enough. I think I'll try to use them all depending on the circumstances. Just to reiterate. I'm not pulling her scruff with vigour, just gently to motion that she must move in a certain direction. I've also tried the pinning her flat thing and staring down at her, when she gets too big for her boots; nipping at hands and ankles and other challenging behaviour. Again it's not done in an aggressive or overly forceful way and she seems to calm down when i do it. Once she's calm, she'll lick my hand then get praise. Then she'll go about her merry business creating puddles in the garden. The cats met her today. One took the high ground and hissed at her. She got the message and both her and the cats then relaxed. So it all seems good, so far. Even though it's tiring. It's worse than having a toddler and I've got to remember to be consistent about the way I do things; little things like walking through doors and feeding order.


what your doing sounds fine and I'm sure you'd notice if she seemed unhappy about something, but collies learn quickly so hopefully she'll learn soon.

in MY experience with farm bred collies they do tend to be slightly nippy so you need to work on that alot if she is to be around a young child, but just make sure she gets lots of mental stimulation, and when she's older, lots of walkies and you should be fine.

look around now for a good puppy class for socializing and in no time at all you'll have a brilliant family dog on your hands


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

A farm bred collie is a terrible idea. . . they are directly from working lines and WILL go insane if kept in a house without a job!! If you are intent on getting a collie at least get one from pet lines!


----------



## shoreset (Dec 27, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> A farm bred collie is a terrible idea. . . they are directly from working lines and WILL go insane if kept in a house without a job!! If you are intent on getting a collie at least get one from pet lines!


this is true however they have already got the pup so the best thing to do now is advise them how to take care of her and what she needs


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

shoreset said:


> this is true however they have already got the pup so the best thing to do now is advise them how to take care of her and what she needs


 
Well in that case i'd get buying some running shoes. . or a home agility/flyball kit, mabey a small frock of sheep if you have the space !! :lol2:


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> Well in that case i'd get buying some running shoes. . or a home agility/flyball kit, mabey a small frock of sheep if you have the space !! :lol2:


I think a 'frock' Of sheep might itch too much.lol 
However, don't worry, I have a firm hold over this dog and so far I am managing to wear her out. I've spoke to a few farmers and they say that a well trained collie will sit in position all day until given instruction. We'll see but I will give it plenty of exercise and crosswords to solve, regardless.


----------



## sarahdilan (Feb 18, 2010)

my friend bought a 3year old collie last year - who had been passed from pillar to post - most probably due to his energy level. that dog can go for hours. but you alrwady know this.

on the cat - or other pet - front - she was told he hated cats with a passion. hes a regular visitor to my house - where we have dogs cats, ferrets amogst the menagerie. he has never once chased, bitten or even condidered harrasing any of them. he looks incuriosity but thats all.

i had concerns as i was always led to believe that they were nippy little devils also - but 'Ram' (thats his name) has proved me wrong. maybe its just him, as i dont know any other collies that well


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

sarahdilan said:


> my friend bought a 3year old collie last year - who had been passed from pillar to post - most probably due to his energy level. that dog can go for hours. but you alrwady know this.
> 
> on the cat - or other pet - front - she was told he hated cats with a passion. hes a regular visitor to my house - where we have dogs cats, ferrets amogst the menagerie. he has never once chased, bitten or even condidered harrasing any of them. he looks incuriosity but thats all.
> 
> i had concerns as i was always led to believe that they were nippy little devils also - but 'Ram' (thats his name) has proved me wrong. maybe its just him, as i dont know any other collies that well


Thanks for sharing your experience. I've read and been told that there are many misconceptions about border collies but we'll see. At the moment she's settling in well and learning quickly about the routine and about who's the daddy lol. She is doing all her business outside but won't do it in the tray unless offered a biscuit lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ah. Things become clearer...


Meh, Fenbag was so intent on trying to get one over on me that she misread my post & made her move, & ended up looking like a tit. Nothing unusual there :lol2:


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

My dog eats her own poo when she beats me to it. Gruesome.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Meh, Fenbag was so intent on trying to get one over on me that she misread my post & made her move, & ended up looking like a tit. Nothing unusual there :lol2:


lol!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> My dog eats her own poo when she beats me to it. Gruesome.


You can buy a product called Deter'Um to stop the dog eating its own pooh. I think Pets At Home sell it.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> You can buy a product called Deter'Um to stop the dog eating its own pooh. I think Pets At Home sell it.


 
ashamed to say this but my dog its my other dogs shite..... needless to say it pi.**es us of so much Argh!!! then the C**t tries to lick you...!!! Pets at home here i come. 



Love my dogs more then i love my family, true, sad i know.... but im ashamed ONE of my dogs  ack!! lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> ashamed to say this but my dog its my other dogs shite..... needless to say it pi.**es us of so much Argh!!! then the C**t tries to lick you...!!! Pets at home here i come.
> 
> 
> 
> Love my dogs more then i love my family, true, sad i know.... but im ashamed ONE of my dogs  ack!! lol


Its fairly common, but obviously not the nicest thing for them to do.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*poo eating*

the worst is when they burp in your face after and you get a blast of hot stinking breath:eek4:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

krytes said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. I've read and been told that there are many misconceptions about border collies but we'll see. At the moment she's settling in well and learning quickly about the routine and about who's the daddy lol. She is doing all her business outside but won't do it in the tray unless offered a biscuit lol


 
Sounds like she's doing really well, congratulations on her, she's a real sweetie :flrt::flrt:

I have a Collie/Springer cross from working stock (he's 9) he's mad, intelligent and daft as a brush plus a pure collie (she's 3) and she can be a little bit nippy (she was a rescue and had been mistreated bless her) with some people until she is sure of them. Both the dogs can be a handful if they aren't exercised enough but they do make fantastic pets, are intelligent, loyal and very loving dogs - I'd not change either of mine for anything in the world :flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

krytes said:


> I've spoke to a few farmers and they say that a well trained collie will sit in position all day until given instruction.


They dont say how much time energy and commitment go into getting a collie to do that, and how the dog will be thinking "when can I go go go go GO!" at the same time.

However you sound like you have your head screwed on right, but be warned it'll be hard work, and if you work full time I'd look into getting a dog sitter fairly sharpish, because a working line collie will not sit all day waiting for you to come home - your house is likely to take some damage and the dog is likely to get bored and depressed if left.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> You can buy a product called Deter'Um to stop the dog eating its own pooh. I think Pets At Home sell it.


Thanks. I'll try it out. I tried garlic but she still tried to eat it. Good girl though already sitting and staying on command and only doing her business outside. 


Mrs Mental said:


> Sounds like she's doing really well, congratulations on her, she's a real sweetie :flrt::flrt:
> 
> I have a Collie/Springer cross from working stock (he's 9) he's mad, intelligent and daft as a brush plus a pure collie (she's 3) and she can be a little bit nippy (she was a rescue and had been mistreated bless her) with some people until she is sure of them. Both the dogs can be a handful if they aren't exercised enough but they do make fantastic pets, are intelligent, loyal and very loving dogs - I'd not change either of mine for anything in the world :flrt:


Sounds fun and thanks for the lovely comment. She is nipping but we keep showing her who's boss and directing her to her toys (over and over and over).



LisaLQ said:


> They dont say how much time energy and commitment go into getting a collie to do that, and how the dog will be thinking "when can I go go go go GO!" at the same time.
> 
> However you sound like you have your head screwed on right, but be warned it'll be hard work, and if you work full time I'd look into getting a dog sitter fairly sharpish, because a working line collie will not sit all day waiting for you to come home - your house is likely to take some damage and the dog is likely to get bored and depressed if left.


No worries there. She's having her last vaccination on friday. So a week on friday she'll be able to come with me wherever I go. In the meantime someone is always with her. She gets plenty of exercise, morning, noon and night. I'm up at least once a night, to take her for a toilet session. I'm just saying that they can be taught to sit or lie still if necessary; not that I'll make her do that for extended periods of time. However, she will now sit on her bed whilst we eat.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> Thanks. I'll try it out. I tried garlic but she still tried to eat it. Good girl though already sitting and staying on command and only doing her business outside.


You can also try putting some pineapple (I think it is) in the dog's food, which is supposed to make their droppings unappealing to them.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> You can also try putting some pineapple (I think it is) in the dog's food, which is supposed to make their droppings unappealing to them.


Yum. pineaple is a favourate of mine.lol. I'll look in to that.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

my dog once ate from a blocked drain. (this was how we were made aware that it was blocked). it was gross. it was even more gross when he puked up gallons of black slime and then... yep, you guessed it... tried to eat it again! so no. i don't think there is _anything_ i can put in my dog's food to make eating his own crap less likely. 

why is it that a creature with such a sensitive nose feels the need to eat the most disgusting stuff on the planet? :lol2:


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

fraggle said:


> my dog once ate from a blocked drain. (this was how we were made aware that it was blocked). it was gross. it was even more gross when he puked up gallons of black slime and then... yep, you guessed it... tried to eat it again! so no. i don't think there is _anything_ i can put in my dog's food to make eating his own crap less likely.
> 
> why is it that a creature with such a sensitive nose feels the need to eat the most disgusting stuff on the planet? :lol2:


I've read different reasons for eating there own poo, such as trying to clean up as they are being toilet trained and are in pack territory and poor nutrition or underfeeding which makes the poo smell like the original food. Blocked drains though? Maybe he's a new genre of working dog.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

my beagle bitch never used to eat her own poo until we got a cavalier king charles who wanted to be top dogand knock her off her space. now for some reason she eats loads of it


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Exotic Mad said:


> my beagle bitch never used to eat her own poo until we got a cavalier king charles who wanted to be top dogand knock her off her space. now for some reason she eats loads of it


Yummy :mf_dribble:


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Yummy :mf_dribble:


she certainly thinks so!! although she isn't so keen on the black poo she has left me after digging up a bone and eating all the soil stuck to it :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Exotic Mad said:


> she certainly thinks so!! although she isn't so keen on the black poo she has left me after digging up a bone and eating all the soil stuck to it :lol2:


Pfft, fussy thing! :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

What is she eating (other than poo lol)? I say this because one of our old dogs used to be coprophagic, and a change of diet to a higher quality food stopped it almost immediately.

Plus cleaning up as soon as they do one. Pineapple doesn't work, I'm afraid, someone once suggested we pour pineapple juice on his poos, and it occurred to me that it might just make more sense to clean them up!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> What is she eating (other than poo lol)? I say this because one of our old dogs used to be coprophagic, and a change of diet to a higher quality food stopped it almost immediately.
> 
> Plus cleaning up as soon as they do one. Pineapple doesn't work, I'm afraid, someone once suggested we pour pineapple juice on his poos, and it occurred to me that it might just make more sense to clean them up!


:lol2:
Your right about the quality of diet too. Crappy foods probably dont get digested properly the first time around.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

I stopped giving her the recommended portions on the label. I gave her all that she wanted in one sitting. She didn't eat her poo. I'm thinking of giving her what she wants but less often. The thing is, with human babies, you feed them little often so that they absorb all their food. I wonder if it works that way with puppies (now 10 weeks).


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Drop that. It gives her soft poo that smells like her original food. I find it easy regulating reptiles food but with puppies (especially collies), I don't know where I stand. Especially since your supposed to keep collies lean so that they don't develop hip dysplasia. Yet she always seems hungry when I've fed her the recommended portion and she eats it in literally seconds.


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

mine is on royal canin and never been on anything else so it isn't diet as she only started it a couple of months ago when we got new pup


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Exotic Mad said:


> mine is on royal canin and never been on anything else so it isn't diet as she only started it a couple of months ago when we got new pup


perhaps it's just one of those things that dog owners have to contend with. Still not sure who to follow on the feeding pattern though.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

krytes said:


> I stopped giving her the recommended portions on the label. I gave her all that she wanted in one sitting. She didn't eat her poo. I'm thinking of giving her what she wants but less often. The thing is, with human babies, you feed them little often so that they absorb all their food. I wonder if it works that way with puppies (now 10 weeks).


Some dogs will eat and eat and eat way more than they need to. She didnt eat her own poo because she was stuffed. I wouldn't feed her what she wants until she stops, I'd feed her what she needs according to her size/weight/age. Split into 3 or 4 meals. If she's still hungry after that, it's definitely worth looking into a different diet, and making sure she's up to date with worming etc.


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Some dogs will eat and eat and eat way more than they need to. She didnt eat her own poo because she was stuffed. I wouldn't feed her what she wants until she stops, I'd feed her what she needs according to her size/weight/age. Split into 3 or 4 meals. If she's still hungry after that, it's definitely worth looking into a different diet, and making sure she's up to date with worming etc.


I agree with this, Gunner and Daddy would eat untill they are physically sick if you let them and easily put on weight if you dont watch them carefully. I dont think its a good idea to give her it all in one meal, would you like to only eat one huge meal a day?


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> I agree with this, Gunner and Daddy would eat untill they are physically sick if you let them and easily put on weight if you dont watch them carefully. I dont think its a good idea to give her it all in one meal, would you like to only eat one huge meal a day?


I'm not a dog. lol. I often eat one meal in a day but I get your point and have opted against it. However, in the wild, dogs will eat several times their body weight in one sitting. Many farmers will feed their adult collies one meal at the end of the working day because this is how they have adapted and it is dangerous for them to exercise on a full stomach and some leave food out for their puppies to eat as they please. Not saying that is how to feed a puppy. Just that it is interesting.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

So does anyone know why a dog will instinctively over eat, yet it is healthier for them to be fed regular small amounts?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

krytes said:


> So does anyone know why a dog will instinctively over eat, yet it is healthier for them to be fed regular small amounts?


I'd think because as you said, it's instinct. A wolf would eat as much as it could stomach because it can't guarantee when it's going to get its next meal, so it wants as much as possible to keep it sustained until the next kill.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ophexis said:


> I'd think because as you said, it's instinct. A wolf would eat as much as it could stomach because it can't guarantee when it's going to get its next meal, so it wants as much as possible to keep it sustained until the next kill.


Agreed! Its a dog's instinct to fill up on food, as they can't be sure they will be get fed the next day. Just as fish will eat & eat & eat when fed. Of course, it is much healthier on the dog's stomach to be fed quantities that are easier to digest.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Agreed! Its a dog's instinct to fill up on food, as they can't be sure they will be get fed the next day. Just as fish will eat & eat & eat when fed. Of course, it is much healthier on the dog's stomach to be fed quantities that are easier to digest.


 
Tis healthier for us humans to eat little and often too but how many of us don't :lol2::lol2::lol2:

Dogwise I'd agree with 3/4 meals a day and the recommended amount. One of my collies would eat and eat until he couldn't move (he was a pig in a frmer life we think!!) whereas the other isn't a greedy dog at all and takes her time eating. According to our vet collies can/do have dicky tums 

Hows your little lady getting on Krytes?


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Mrs Mental said:


> Tis healthier for us humans to eat little and often too but how many of us don't :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> Dogwise I'd agree with 3/4 meals a day and the recommended amount. One of my collies would eat and eat until he couldn't move (he was a pig in a frmer life we think!!) whereas the other isn't a greedy dog at all and takes her time eating. According to our vet collies can/do have dicky tums
> 
> Hows your little lady getting on Krytes?


Thanks for asking .She's taking advantage of the little un. Barking and biting at him. I've told him to walk away leave her outside on her own until she stops wining, if she does. Plus I have demanded better discipline at certain times but she's stubborn. Getting her used to a lead is going to be a major task, She hates it. I'll be able to take her out on Friday.
On the other hand, she is responding well at mealtimes. She sits and waits until she is told she can eat. She is fetching properly too. We've had her jumping over a few low obstacles, to keep her occupied physically and mentally and that seems to be going well. But she doesn't like to be corrected for biting. She takes umbrage and then tries to stamp her own authority. Things like not following me when she's called or instead of bringing her Frisbee back to me she'll pointedly pick it up and drop it where it is. She comes around though, when I don't play ball. She's obsessed with cardboard, newspaper and trying to eat tarmac but she's not eating her own poos so much now. Oh, just to cause myself embarrassment, I played how much is that doggy in the window on the recorder ( after a few beers) and she seemed to enjoy it. Some around here, think I should teach her to dance for Britain's Got Talent but I draw the line on that one; don't want no nancy pancy ballet dancing dog and I imagine that it wouldn't be good for her hips. She chases the cats too. I don't think that they'll ever get on but she doesn't take an interest in the reptiles in their vivs.


----------



## Joolz1975 (Jul 23, 2009)

krytes said:


> Thanks for asking .She's taking advantage of the little un. Barking and biting at him. I've told him to walk away leave her outside on her own until she stops wining, if she does. Plus I have demanded better discipline at certain times but she's stubborn. Getting her used to a lead is going to be a major task, She hates it. I'll be able to take her out on Friday.
> On the other hand, she is responding well at mealtimes. She sits and waits until she is told she can eat. She is fetching properly too. We've had her jumping over a few low obstacles, to keep her occupied physically and mentally and that seems to be going well. But she doesn't like to be corrected for biting. She takes umbrage and then tries to stamp her own authority. Things like not following me when she's called or instead of bringing her Frisbee back to me she'll pointedly pick it up and drop it where it is. She comes around though, when I don't play ball. She's obsessed with cardboard, newspaper and trying to eat tarmac but she's not eating her own poos so much now. Oh, just to cause myself embarrassment, I played how much is that doggy in the window on the recorder ( after a few beers) and she seemed to enjoy it. Some around here, think I should teach her to dance for Britain's Got Talent but I draw the line on that one; don't want no nancy pancy ballet dancing dog and I imagine that it wouldn't be good for her hips. She chases the cats too. I don't think that they'll ever get on but she doesn't take an interest in the reptiles in their vivs.


 
Sounds like a handful, but a cute one!

Were looking into getting a puppy and my main worry is whether it will get on with the cat! hoping if i get it young enough it will be ok!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

krytes said:


> Thanks for asking .She's taking advantage of the little un. Barking and biting at him. I've told him to walk away leave her outside on her own until she stops wining, if she does. Plus I have demanded better discipline at certain times but she's stubborn. Getting her used to a lead is going to be a major task, She hates it. I'll be able to take her out on Friday.
> On the other hand, she is responding well at mealtimes. She sits and waits until she is told she can eat. She is fetching properly too. We've had her jumping over a few low obstacles, to keep her occupied physically and mentally and that seems to be going well. But she doesn't like to be corrected for biting. She takes umbrage and then tries to stamp her own authority. Things like not following me when she's called or instead of bringing her Frisbee back to me she'll pointedly pick it up and drop it where it is. She comes around though, when I don't play ball. She's obsessed with cardboard, newspaper and trying to eat tarmac but she's not eating her own poos so much now. Oh, just to cause myself embarrassment, I played how much is that doggy in the window on the recorder ( after a few beers) and she seemed to enjoy it. Some around here, think I should teach her to dance for Britain's Got Talent but I draw the line on that one; don't want no nancy pancy ballet dancing dog and I imagine that it wouldn't be good for her hips. She chases the cats too. I don't think that they'll ever get on but she doesn't take an interest in the reptiles in their vivs.


What do you do when she bites mate? The best thing to get her to stop is to make a high-pitched yelping noise when she bites you. She will stop instantly & look suprosed. Her litter-mates would do this when she bit them, & she will learn not to bite so hard the next time. Keep it up until she no longer bites.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> What do you do when she bites mate? The best thing to get her to stop is to make a high-pitched yelping noise when she bites you. She will stop instantly & look suprosed. Her litter-mates would do this when she bit them, & she will learn not to bite so hard the next time. Keep it up until she no longer bites.


 I'll tell them too use it. The little un is good at high pitched noises. She doesn't bite me cos she knows that I am the boss (haha). Which is just as well because I couldn't make a high pitch sound if I tried. Someone told me that if she bites, 'Give her a sudden bite back on the ear so that SHE yelps. Not too hard, mind you. She'll learn what it feels like and then stop doing it.' 
Anyway. I've downloaded a yelp for him to practice. Just to stop him laughing whilst he's doing it, now.


----------



## krytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> What do you do when she bites mate? The best thing to get her to stop is to make a high-pitched yelping noise when she bites you. She will stop instantly & look suprosed. Her litter-mates would do this when she bit them, & she will learn not to bite so hard the next time. Keep it up until she no longer bites.


It seems that if she's doing anything at all wrong and I say her name with a shriek then she stops in the manner you've explained and she responds with natural respect not frightened or challenged. I'm definitely going to use this method. I'll sound like a lunatic when I'm out and about though. Still, won't be the first time.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Honestly bud, its a great way of teaching pups that biting isnt nice. And dont worry, it can take a bit of practice until your a good yelper. If your stuggling, ask the missus to knee you somewhere delicate..:whistling2: :lol2:


----------

